# axemen series offensive ?



## garyischofield

As a57 year old who's made his living in the logging industry,I can't stand the footage in axemen that shows the absolute idiocy of a lot of the characters.Maybe its too much to ask that the shows accurately depict professional operations,but the people act like morons.I'm not saying I haven't seen some comedy and tragedy in my own operation,but the show makes alot of the people out to be almost subhuman.The footage of the operations working is very interesting.I could live without the neanderthal drama.I don't think I've laughed so hard since the Three Stooges as watching the brain damaged scuba loggers.The scene where Jimmy falls in the water holding onto the tree is just too much.Other than those clowns I find the rest of the show depicts our industry poorly.Anyone have similar thoughts?


----------



## knockbill

i'm not a logger, but i think if real logging is anything like the show, there would be a lot more hurt and dead loggers in teh news,,,i like teh operations part more than anything,,, save teh drama for teh soap operas,,,,
as far as logging shows go, i like teh swamp logger from north carolina,, seems like a good guy, and he gets logs that no one else will try to get,,,
as far as those s&s idiots,,that has to be made up, no one can be that stupid and live that long,,, i said it before " a darwin experiment gone wrong"


----------



## Humptulips

Do they actually ever show them logging anymore? Just a farce!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Does "Scrubs" accurately depict real doctors? Does "Lost" really show real cast-a-ways? 

It's all about entertainment...

And yes, those S & S clowns are funny as heck...

I like the tree felling...Dwayne, Levi, and Jim Browning are experienced and fun to watch. I don't like it when they pull dumb stunts like having Dustin cut a leaner...no face cut...they wanted it to kick back just to add drama...that's bad, someone's gonna get hurt...I would send 'em Neg Rep if I could!


----------



## 2dogs

Bounty Hunter said:


> Does "Scrubs" accurately depict real doctors? Does "Lost" really show real cast-a-ways?
> 
> It's all about entertainment...
> 
> And yes, those S & S clowns are funny as heck...
> 
> I like the tree felling...Dwayne, Levi, and Jim Browning are experienced and fun to watch. I don't like it when they pull dumb stunts like having Dustin cut a leaner...no face cut...they wanted it to kick back just to add drama...that's bad, someone's gonna get hurt...I would send 'em Neg Rep if I could!



What?! I've been showing reruns of Gilligan's Island as survival training for the scout troop. Ginger F-Yeah!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

2dogs said:


> What?! I've been showing reruns of Gilligan's Island as survival training for the scout troop. Ginger F-Yeah!



Ginger?

Mary-Anne was way hotter!


----------



## wood4heat

2dogs said:


> What?! I've been showing reruns of Gilligan's Island as survival training for the scout troop. Ginger F-Yeah!



Naw, Mary Ann all the way!


----------



## HittinSteel

I can't handle Rygaard Logging so I quit watching. Every minute of air time with Rygaard looks rehearsed. At least James and Jimmy probably know they are perceived as Stooges and are funny and entertaining to watch........


----------



## redprospector

There's a fine line between entertainment and degrading an entire profession..........Axemen has crossed it.
I realize that we all understand it's BS, but the majority of people sucking this crap up don't. I've had land owners on potential jobs ask me about something on the show while I was looking their property over. I try to explain that it's all drama, and some producers fantasy, but it's surprising how many of them are offended that I would say that.
The average person watching Axemen that hasn't worked in the woods looks at it as a documentary.

Andy


----------



## Gologit

redprospector said:


> There's a fine line between entertainment and degrading an entire profession..........Axemen has crossed it.
> I realize that we all understand it's BS, but the majority of people sucking this crap up don't. I've had land owners on potential jobs ask me about something on the show while I was looking their property over. I try to explain that it's all drama, and some producers fantasy, but it's surprising how many of them are offended that I would say that.
> The average person watching Axemen that hasn't worked in the woods looks at it as a documentary.
> 
> Andy



Well said.


----------



## garyischofield

*thanks red prospector*

After reading your post,you put into words what I was thinking.Alot of none industry viewers watch these antics and draw opinions of a whole industry like some of these retreads are a norm.I really like watching 'Deadliest Catch". The comedy /tragedy/drama/doesn't leave me with this a negative opinion of the people or industry like axemen does.Axe men to me is just farcical crap.


----------



## stihlaficionado

garyischofield said:


> As a57 year old who's made his living in the logging industry,I can't stand the footage in axemen that shows the absolute idiocy of a lot of the characters.Maybe its too much to ask that the shows accurately depict professional operations,but the people act like morons.I'm not saying I haven't seen some comedy and tragedy in my own operation,but the show makes alot of the people out to be almost subhuman.The footage of the operations working is very interesting.I could live without the neanderthal drama.I don't think I've laughed so hard since the Three Stooges as watching the brain damaged scuba loggers.The scene where Jimmy falls in the water holding onto the tree is just too much.Other than those clowns I find the rest of the show depicts our industry poorly.Anyone have similar thoughts?




I think the series has taken a dive. The footage seems "made for TV," with
way too much crapping on the greenhorns(Rygaard) and disputes between characters. And of course, the Aqua Loggers...what can you say? Jimmy IMO needs to fly the coop & go into business for himself.


----------



## flushcut

wood4heat said:


> Naw, Mary Ann all the way!


 Why settle for just one when you can have them both.
I think the show is going in the tank and can't be saved if they tried. Season one was what I think a show about logging should be, real work and less drama.


----------



## Industry

garyischofield said:


> As a57 year old who's made his living in the logging industry,I can't stand the footage in axemen that shows the absolute idiocy of a lot of the characters.Maybe its too much to ask that the shows accurately depict professional operations,but the people act like morons.I'm not saying I haven't seen some comedy and tragedy in my own operation,but the show makes alot of the people out to be almost subhuman.The footage of the operations working is very interesting.I could live without the neanderthal drama.I don't think I've laughed so hard since the Three Stooges as watching the brain damaged scuba loggers.The scene where Jimmy falls in the water holding onto the tree is just too much.Other than those clowns I find the rest of the show depicts our industry poorly.Anyone have similar thoughts?



I wonder if Aqua Logging guys feel the same way about S+S making them look bad as you do about Browning, Rygaard, etc. Maybe they feel as though they are depicted poorly by the same things you are laughing at. It's all relative to where you're standing I suppose.
I do agree that the manufactured Drama is over the top.


----------



## Oly's Stump

Whats up with Lardy from Stump Branch. I liked him the 1st season but this year he is a jag. Don't know for sure why he changed!


----------



## Vangellis

redprospector said:


> There's a fine line between entertainment and degrading an entire profession..........Axemen has crossed it.
> I realize that we all understand it's BS, but the majority of people sucking this crap up don't. I've had land owners on potential jobs ask me about something on the show while I was looking their property over. I try to explain that it's all drama, and some producers fantasy, but it's surprising how many of them are offended that I would say that.
> The average person watching Axemen that hasn't worked in the woods looks at it as a documentary.
> 
> Andy



Just a homeowner here that cuts firewood. I can tell it's over the top, but still found it entertaining. 
Well, I missed it sunday, but just caught the repeat of that episode!

One word.......Sad. Really sad. Like a freakin soap opera now.

By the way, I do appreciate the information I do get from this site and I have some fun along the way. Thanks to all.


Oh, and Mary Ann gets my vote.







Kevin


----------



## Jkebxjunke

well the History channel is going the way of CMT, MTV and others... gotten away from what they did.. now into reality shows... when is axmen history?
maybe the first season when it seemed a bit more real... I am not a logger.. never worked in the industry.. just a farmer and cut to keep warm... and it is drama drama drama... it sells.. and people will keep tuning in. I did think it was funny that J. Browning after pulling his little prank.. ended up in the er... talk about karma.. 
and with the S&S guys.. jimmy is the old man and James is the boy... it seems that Jimmy is wearing his bosses patience really thin.... James Has gotten noting but praise from the boss ... did you catch James saying " under 15 feed of water dad still manages to piss people off"... I about fell off the couch...

oh and Mary Ann gets my vote too... ginger was too fake and high maintenance.


----------



## slowp

I'm torn between the Professor and Mr. Howell. The Professor is cute and smart, but those guys can be a little bit arrogant. Mr Howell has money and would have to dump Mrs. Howell. Then she'd get massive alimony payments so I guess I like the Professor.


----------



## Gologit

Mary Ann. I can't picture Ginger getting up at 2:00 a.m. to cook breakfast and pack my lunch. You could send Mary Ann down to the saw shop or the Cat dealer to pick up parts and she'd probably get it right...Ginger would complain about chipping a fingernail. 

Back on topic...AxMen is to real logging what TacoBell is to real Mexican food...just a poor imitation.


----------



## Grateful11

If the preview of next weeks plays out like it looks and Rygaard son, can't 
remember his name, was to come on my porch and start throwing stuff, he'd 
be in jail by nightfall. What a bunch clowns, my wife loves the show, I 
started watching it the other night and she came in the Den and said, "you started without 
me?" She laughs all the way through the show, especially likes the crazy 
computer generated skits of 3 or 4 people getting killed every show, they have 
a close call and she says here it comes. I would have fired Melvin the other 
night when walked off the yarder. Why doesn't the son just kill his Dad in the
aqua logging operation? They got to be paying those guys down there plenty 
of money to put up those 2 clowns, the boy seems to be trying but Dad won't 
shut the F... up.

It's bad that a lot of people probably think that's the way logging really is because 
they don't know any different, they're like well it's on TV it has to be so.

Swamp Logger and American Logger seems like a pretty decent bunch of guys,
I know the area where the Swamp guys log and that's bad terrain around there.
The Goodson guy seems like a guy most people could work for.

BTW: Mary Ann was definitely doable!


----------



## redprospector

Gologit said:


> AxMen is to real logging what TacoBell is to real Mexican food...just a poor imitation.



Haha. That's the best comparison I've seen.
The biggest difference is that I could eat TacoBell if I have to, but I just can't seem to stomach Axemen.


----------



## Mrs. Jkebxjunke

*My 2 cents*

Hmmmm, I would have to go with Slow P, Professor is pretty hot and cute, but Mr. Howell is too old for me....


----------



## 056 kid

Gologit said:


> Mary Ann. I can't picture Ginger getting up at 2:00 a.m. to cook breakfast and pack my lunch. You could send Mary Ann down to the saw shop or the Cat dealer to pick up parts and she'd probably get it right...Ginger would complain about chipping a fingernail.
> 
> Back on topic...AxMen is to real logging what TacoBell is to real Mexican food...just a poor imitation.



dont discriminate on taco bell! Where else can you get so many different styles of hot pockets? None of which are lava hot or icy in the center, just baurly warm. I think im gonna go get me some fire sauce & have some taco bell with it. .


----------



## wood4heat

Gologit said:


> Back on topic...AxMen is to real logging what TacoBell is to real Mexican food...just a poor imitation.



Taco Bell isn't that bad. I'd say its more like Budweiser is to beer, seems to be popular and a lot of people drink it I just can't understand why. Seriously, who's drinking all of that ####?


----------



## 056 kid

wood4heat said:


> Taco Bell isn't that bad. I'd say its more like Budweiser is to beer, seems to be popular and a lot of people drink it I just can't understand why. Seriously, who's drinking all of that ####?



well, Bud light is drank by red necks all over the country. they dont know that true read necks don NOT drink light beer of any kind.

Budwiser is drank by mexicans, they love it!


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL

"If the preview of next weeks plays out like it looks and Rygaard son, can't 
remember his name, was to come on my porch and start throwing stuff, he'd 
be in jail by nightfall."





I think if he came to my porch and did that there would be a fist fight. I would'nt put up with that BS.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Oly's Stump said:


> Whats up with Lardy from Stump Branch. I liked him the 1st season but this year he is a jag. Don't know for sure why he changed!



Don't think he did. He was unsafe and arrogant the first time around and is really unsafe this time. I am really surprised that one of the people he has hurt has not kicked his ass.

Hal


----------



## garyischofield

*choker setter*

That boy with the missing front teeth is a one man show.Just a few sandwiches short of a picnic.Not that it's a bad thing


----------



## Gologit

056 kid said:


> dont discriminate on taco bell! Where else can you get so many different styles of hot pockets? None of which are lava hot or icy in the center, just baurly warm. I think im gonna go get me some fire sauce & have some taco bell with it. .



Don't forget the Rolaids for desert.


----------



## Gologit

wood4heat said:


> Taco Bell isn't that bad. I'd say its more like Budweiser is to beer, seems to be popular and a lot of people drink it I just can't understand why. Seriously, who's drinking all of that ####?



It's 'cause it's easy to pronounce...."Gimmee a BUUUUUD". Ever hear a redneck try to pronounce Heinekens?


----------



## wood4heat

Gologit said:


> It's 'cause it's easy to pronounce...."Gimmee a BUUUUUD". Ever hear a redneck try to pronounce Heinekens?



I'd like to ask that Heinken girl to "Gimmee a Hiney!"


----------



## treeclimber101

garyischofield said:


> As a57 year old who's made his living in the logging industry,I can't stand the footage in axemen that shows the absolute idiocy of a lot of the characters.Maybe its too much to ask that the shows accurately depict professional operations,but the people act like morons.I'm not saying I haven't seen some comedy and tragedy in my own operation,but the show makes alot of the people out to be almost subhuman.The footage of the operations working is very interesting.I could live without the neanderthal drama.I don't think I've laughed so hard since the Three Stooges as watching the brain damaged scuba loggers.The scene where Jimmy falls in the water holding onto the tree is just too much.Other than those clowns I find the rest of the show depicts our industry poorly.Anyone have similar thoughts?



How do you think we felt when SAW FOR HIRE came out , slightly shocked puts it mildly , I believe that both our occupations are viewed by most to be neanderthal and for those unqualified for anything else .. So I understand where your coming from..


----------



## Gologit

wood4heat said:


> I'd like to ask that Heinken girl to "Gimmee a Hiney!"



LOLOL...I'd like to be there to hear the answer.


----------



## redprospector

wood4heat said:


> Taco Bell isn't that bad. I'd say its more like Budweiser is to beer, seems to be popular and a lot of people drink it I just can't understand why. Seriously, who's drinking all of that ####?



Oh please don't say things like that. Saying TacoBell isn't that bad around someone who really enjoys *good* mexican food is blasphamy.........pure blasphamy. Even my grandkids call it TacoPuke-o.
I do agree though that Budweiser is good Clydesdale piss, not beer.

Andy


----------



## Vangellis

Of course we all get a little older ........


Older Mary Ann or older Ginger. 

















There once was a time......













Kevin


----------



## joe912

Ice Road Truckers is just as awful! When they did the haul road, it was so utterly idiotic and plain stupid that it was like watching a train wreck. There is no Ice road season on the haul road because IT'S GRAVEL! many of the shots they made were not on ice roads and in wrong location from what they were stating. Ohhh, don't get me going on the "creaky, weak" ice roads offshore. That just made me mad!!! 


So yes, I know how you feel. If they followed professional crews in our respective trades, the shows would be boring and no one would watch. Well, I would happily watch _real_ professionals doing what they do best


----------



## 056 kid

Gologit said:


> Don't forget the Rolaids for desert.



I have moved up to Equate acid reducer pills. "Its true men, he can drink twice as much after getting the extra hot sauce on his enchiladas rancheras, He can rise at 4 & fix himself a denver homlet with texas pete & katsup without the throat sizzeling reflux that he used to struggle with." i am done with tums, rolaids, mylanta, pepto, milk. . . 

heartburn used to make me puke i had it so bad, not fun. . .


----------



## slowp

What is heartburn? Don't eat my salsa at the GTG if I have any. 

I do like the voice of that swamplogger who has to put up with the jimmies. He has a very nice voice. And is good at maintaining a calm disposition while working with idiots.


----------



## garyischofield

*j&j the dynamic duo*

I can just imagine what James was thinking when viewing the edited version of what would be shown to the world on TV of the old man looking like he didn't know whether to ****or go blind about the kid having been underwater for 20-25 minutes instead of the agreed upon 5 minutes.The fact that Super Reb had to take the bull by the horns and jump in to see if the kid was alright was mind boggling.I can just imagine if he hadn't been there.Well,,,,,,,,, he's been down there for three day and the air bubbles stopped but somebodies got do watch the mother ******* boat.Maybe he's alright?


----------



## Jkebxjunke

slowp said:


> What is heartburn? Don't eat my salsa at the GTG if I have any.
> 
> I do like the voice of that swamplogger who has to put up with the jimmies. He has a very nice voice. And is good at maintaining a calm disposition while working with idiots.



yeah he does have a calm soothing voice... "I just love being cussed at .... it just makes my day with warm fuzzies" or something like that.. I bout fell off the couch laughing..


----------



## Grateful11

Vangellis said:


> Of course we all get a little older ........
> 
> 
> Older Mary Ann or older Ginger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin



I'd say time has been much kinder to Mary Ann, Ginger is just plain scary.


----------



## garmar

I was just telling my wife the other day that real loggers are *not* as stupid as they are being depicted. She made the comment to me that the turnover must be high considering how dangerous it looks and the sheer stupidity of most of the people on the show. I'm not a logger, but I've known many because I grew up in the Ozarks and I can say that they are among the smartest, hardest working people I know. 

IMO, that show does a huge disservice to loggers considering that the average viewer won't know any better.


----------



## banshee67

cant wait to see what kind of drama they have in store for us tonight!!

i never thought id say this.. but im actually kind of getting sick of this show.. i used to love it.. now every sunday night i just get more and more disappointed with each episode, not only are there TONS of commercials..you see how bad the rygards sold out!? before every commerical break they do the whole rygard/verizon commercial , overly dramatized horribly acted verizon commericalsd, its pathetic!


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Everyone should remember though the the history channel filmed months of footage. They only edit out the boring or "normal" scenes in the show. It's somewhat hard to determine how much time is missed between each episode due to editing. Also I don't find the water logging interesting, it's too slow paced. The fake competition between crews and those greenhorns is stupid. Ax Men has ruined the idea of there ever being another show about logging that isn't over dramatized.


----------



## Burvol

StumpStomper said:


> Everyone should remember though the the history channel filmed months of footage. They only edit out the boring or "normal" scenes in the show. It's somewhat hard to determine how much time is missed between each episode due to editing. Also I don't find the water logging interesting, it's too slow paced. The fake competition between crews and those greenhorns is stupid. Ax Men has ruined the idea of there ever being another show about logging that isn't over dramatized.



Axemen is not a good show for the portrayal of logging. It shows some egos, a few go getters, and a bunch of cry babies. It's hardly worth stomaching to me, aside from a few guys that are good loggers there.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Burvol said:


> Axemen is not a good show for the portrayal of logging. It shows some egos, a few go getters, and a bunch of cry babies. It's hardly worth stomaching to me, aside from a few guys that are good loggers there.



I like the show for Jay Browning, very wise man and he knows his stuff.


----------



## mulejumper

Compare Ax Men to American Loggers two different styles of logging. The Peliters on American Loggers show the whole operation from cutting to hauling to fixing everything from the trucks to the road. When somebody screws up you see it, and what it cost. As for Melvin Lardy on Ax Men, I heard OSHA watches the show with great delight, it is good evidence. I do miss Dewayne and Levi doing the felling.

Jonsered 2040
Jonsered 2050
Jonsered 2071
Jonsered 2077
Jonsered 801
Jonsered 930
Echo CS330T
McCulloch Pro Mac 55


----------



## Wolfcsm

StumpStomper said:


> I like the show for Jay Browning, very wise man and he knows his stuff.



Shooting his phone? Good control!

Hal


----------



## slowp

I had to shut it off for a while. Gabe was ranting in a voice that got higher and higher about being a man. They aren't very good actors either. Me thinks I see a hint of a smile when Melvin has a fit. 

Definitely a soap opera for guys. I'm losing interest. The lesson on gator bubbles is educational.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

Wolfcsm said:


> Shooting his phone? Good control!
> 
> Hal



how many of us have ever wanted to do that? besides maybe he had sprint.. LOL


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Jkebxjunke said:


> how many of us have ever wanted to do that? besides maybe he had sprint.. LOL



Good point, easy way to get a new phone, besides my uncles uses trees for target practice. Atleast Jay didn't use Carl Hazen as target pratice.


----------



## Billy Jack

Gologit said:


> It's 'cause it's easy to pronounce...."Gimmee a BUUUUUD". Ever hear a redneck try to pronounce Heinekens?



Ha! Heineken; the intentionally "skunky" beer.

Budweiser Select 55 is pretty good, BTW.


----------



## Billy Jack

As far as the series goes, I'm sure it's more entertainment than true depictions of the profession. 

Pretty much like _Cops_ in my opinion. Yeah, it's "real life", but that ever-present camera makes regular people do un-wise things. You start doing things to jeopardize my safety - or the safety of others - to ham it up for a camera, and I'd try my best to make you miserable.

I can only relate to what I do, but I can see real loggers being upset that the series projects them as less than professional. Seems to me it's a dangerous job and requires skill, hard work, and awareness to last for an entire career. Grab-assing and "posing" is just more entertaining. I know who I'd watch and who I'd rather work with!!!


----------



## rubberducky

*If the average Joe....*

If the average Joe believes what happens in that show is the common practice and thats what happens at all logging operations, then (in my opinion) dont have much sense. Although I dont believe any of it is script, I am sure that the producer(s) has told them to "drama" it up a little bit. As for S&S.........what a joke, lets say you werent a dummy, how could you put yourself on T.V. noing that you look like a total idiot???? I have no idea how these guys are even making money logging......they (at least the father anyway) look like baffooons!! I think there is hope for the kid though. I think the producer just knew that this would get people to watch.....and it does!! They are hilarious even though they dont really turn up any logs.


----------



## slowp

I think they are making money from selling suspenders, t-shirts and panties.


----------



## Humptulips

slowp said:


> I think they are making money from selling suspenders, t-shirts and panties.



Panties??????????????????


----------



## Buckshot00

How about fat arse Melvin? What a joke. And Mr. Browning throwing down his cell phone and shooting it with a pistol. Come on dude.


----------



## banshee67

melvin is a joke
i loved watching his fat ass roll around in the brush setting chokers
then he uses the other guy pressing buttons on the sky car as an excuse to blow up and leave and quit, i say his fat ass just couldnt cut it down in the brush, guy probably doesnt know what sweat tastes like.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

now if Jay would have said after he shot the phone... "can you hear me now...."


----------



## slowp

Humptulips said:


> Panties??????????????????



That's what I said. Visit the Rygaard website. Guess Victoria's Secret needed "competition".


----------



## loadthestove

RAYINTOMBALL said:


> "If the preview of next weeks plays out like it looks and Rygaard son, can't
> remember his name, was to come on my porch and start throwing stuff, he'd
> be in jail by nightfall."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if he came to my porch and did that there would be a fist fight. I would'nt put up with that BS.



:agree2::agree2::agree2: that or I would of shot a lead mine at him.Either way the fight would of been on...


----------



## Cummins00

Gabe's little comment about how my generation didn't know how to work pissed me off. He's going to get an earfull next time I see him fueling his rig up in the mornin. I don't know how he thinks he can run his mouth like that on TV and expect to not get chewed out everywhere he goes


----------



## Jkebxjunke

Cummins00 said:


> Gabe's little comment about how my generation didn't know how to work pissed me off. He's going to get an earfull next time I see him fueling his rig up in the mornin. I don't know how he thinks he can run his mouth like that on TV and expect to not get chewed out everywhere he goes



have you seen that verizon commercial where he is sitting in a restaurant? looks like his second home.... LOL


----------



## Cummins00

Jkebxjunke said:


> have you seen that verizon commercial where he is sitting in a restaurant? looks like his second home.... LOL



Yeah it's called the Hungry Bear Cafe it's between Forks and Port Angeles - the ironic thing is that you lose Verizon cell phone reception a little East of there. I can't believe they had Rygaard do their advertisement.


----------



## Plasmech

I honestly think a reality show about climbers would be more interesting than one about loggers. Wouldn't be any less drama that's for sure.


----------



## treeclimber101

Plasmech said:


> I honestly think a reality show about climbers would be more interesting than one about loggers. Wouldn't be any less drama that's for sure.


I hate watching grown men cry and a show about climbers would be uber-emotional


----------



## Booshcat

Plasmech said:


> I honestly think a reality show about climbers would be more interesting than one about loggers. Wouldn't be any less drama that's for sure.



I like the loggers, climbers are too high mainteneance.
You think the loggers are drama queens? Wait till you get a bunch of climbers on tv. They could do a rehab spin-off though with Dr. Drew.


----------



## Mrs. Jkebxjunke

Cummins00 said:


> Yeah it's called the Hungry Bear Cafe it's between Forks and Port Angeles - the ironic thing is that you lose Verizon cell phone reception a little East of there. I can't believe they had Rygaard do their advertisement.



Yeah I would rather of seen Jay Browning to do, but then again he has a habit of taking his gun out and shooting up his phone.....that was funny I must say...


----------



## Fronty Owner

Gologit said:


> It's 'cause it's easy to pronounce...."Gimmee a BUUUUUD". Ever hear a redneck try to pronounce Heinekens?



you'd be surprised what a redneck can pronouce and in what languages.
Ive lost count of the brands of beer Ive had. Some memorable beers are Ringnes, Wherry (you wont ever forget a cherry beery). Tao, Tiger, and ofcourse the stand by of Carlsberg.


----------



## Grateful11

redprospector said:


> There's a fine line between entertainment and degrading an entire profession..........Axemen has crossed it.
> I realize that we all understand it's BS, but the majority of people sucking this crap up don't. I've had land owners on potential jobs ask me about something on the show while I was looking their property over. I try to explain that it's all drama, and some producers fantasy, but it's surprising how many of them are offended that I would say that.
> The average person watching Axemen that hasn't worked in the woods looks at it as a documentary.
> 
> Andy



People dense enough to not see through the BS of this show and actually believe 
it's really like that, let's just say you might not want to cut wood on their property.


----------



## Grateful11

Mrs. Jkebxjunke said:


> Yeah I would rather of seen Jay Browning to do, but then again he has a habit of taking his gun out and shooting up his phone.....that was funny I must say...



I thought it was the silliest ting I've seen done yet.


----------



## Mrs. Jkebxjunke

Grateful11 said:


> I thought it was the silliest ting I've seen done yet.



and also the other funny moment was when Bart was training the young kid named Kevin ,I think it was and he says I piss excellence, I almost died when I heard that.....I was like omg, just a bit cocky, aren't we? LOL!


----------



## DJ4wd

As a person who only cuts wood to heat my home I have nice equipment and have been doing it with my Dad and brothers for years,and,I can still see the decline in this show, I still like it for the big machains, saws and country. The first season I was glued to the TV waiting on more info, then I got into: American Loggers and then Heli loggers, swamp loggers ,Artic loggers..ect 
I love wach JW Browning and even Phil, I miss Dewayne and Levi. DJ is awesome along with most at Browning. But yes I agree the show if quickly falling away from actulality


----------



## garmar

Softwoodsrule said:


> How about fat arse Melvin? What a joke. And Mr. Browning throwing down his cell phone and shooting it with a pistol. Come on dude.



I immediately deleted the current show and took it off my recording queue after I saw that part. I started watching the show to see trees hitting the ground. Notice how you see none of that any more? 

I could watch days of our lives if I wanted to see a bunch of adults acting like immature children.


----------



## Grateful11

Actually the last episode I saw wasn't quite as bad, Browning and the guys 
actually took down trees and even showed how to use a tree jack. I actually 
enjoyed the episode except for the Rygraad bunch doing their usual yelling 
at the greenhorne.


----------



## Mrs. Jkebxjunke

Grateful11 said:


> Actually the last episode I saw wasn't quite as bad, Browning and the guys
> actually took down trees and even showed how to use a tree jack. I actually
> enjoyed the episode except for the Rygraad bunch doing their usual yelling
> at the greenhorne.



I swear Gabe and Craig would make good DI's in the US Military, I am not trashing the Military, just saying that they have what it takes to be a DI in the US Military


----------



## garmar

Grateful11 said:


> Actually the last episode I saw wasn't quite as bad, Browning and the guys
> actually took down trees and even showed how to use a tree jack. I actually
> enjoyed the episode except for the Rygraad bunch doing their usual yelling
> at the greenhorne.



That figures. I'd been waiting to see a tree hit the dirt for several episodes.


----------



## Rftreeman

garyischofield said:


> As a57 year old who's made his living in the logging industry,I can't stand the footage in axemen that shows the absolute idiocy of a lot of the characters.Maybe its too much to ask that the shows accurately depict professional operations,but the people act like morons.I'm not saying I haven't seen some comedy and tragedy in my own operation,but the show makes alot of the people out to be almost subhuman.The footage of the operations working is very interesting.I could live without the neanderthal drama.I don't think I've laughed so hard since the Three Stooges as watching the brain damaged scuba loggers.The scene where Jimmy falls in the water holding onto the tree is just too much.Other than those clowns I find the rest of the show depicts our industry poorly.Anyone have similar thoughts?


what part of "TV Drama reality show" do you not understand, the same thing happened when "saw for hire" came on, bunch of people #####ing about it to the point that the show (which was a pretty good show btw) was canceled, no one is forced to watch these shows, it takes lest energy to turn the channel then grip about it.....

this is just my opinion, not meant to offend anyone...........


----------



## treeclimber101

Rftreeman said:


> what part of "TV Drama reality show" do you not understand, the same thing happened when "saw for hire" came on, bunch of people #####ing about it to the point that the show (which was a pretty good show btw) was canceled, no one is forced to watch these shows, it takes lest energy to turn the channel then grip about it.....
> 
> this is just my opinion, not meant to offend anyone...........



I think you mean "gripe" and I agree saw for hire was good , and I also feel if you don't like it turn it off, my feelings on saw for hire is that most were jealous that he thought of something that they hadn't..


----------



## smithie55

Obama must have gleaned some of his clever comments from the new axemen characters.
They should put the new axemen series on during the daytime soaps,
Leave the logging programs to the Goodsons.


----------



## DJ4wd

:agree2::agree2::agree2:


----------



## Rftreeman

treeclimber101 said:


> I think you mean "gripe" and I agree saw for hire was good , and I also feel if you don't like it turn it off, my feelings on saw for hire is that most were jealous that he thought of something that they hadn't..


yep, yep & yep..........


----------



## redprospector

Rftreeman said:


> what part of "TV Drama reality show" do you not understand, the same thing happened when "saw for hire" came on, bunch of people #####ing about it to the point that the show (which was a pretty good show btw) was canceled, no one is forced to watch these shows, it takes lest energy to turn the channel then grip about it.....
> 
> this is just my opinion, not meant to offend anyone...........



WELL!!!
I find this post offensive. 

What's offensive to me about this program is that it's presented as a documentary. Then when I go to bid a project for a potential customer, I have been asked if I'm going to do it like they do on Axemen, and if my crew acts like the crews on Axemen.

It just put's a bad image on all of us in this industry.

Oh, and by the way. I do turn the channel when it comes on.

Andy


----------



## joe wood

*skyline*

would it be too difficult for browning too shut er down for a while and long splice the skyline instead of shooting his phone an whining about the cost of a new one? or ? could it be they dont know how?


----------

